# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Show select pie slices in pie chart

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using SSRS 2013 I have a pie chart that shows many slices and I don't want that I want to show  5 separate (top customers) pie slices and the rest of the slices as one slice and label as "other"  how do I do that?  Thank you in advance.

----------

